# فيديوهات عربى لشرح gps



## محمدسامى حسن (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
____________________

نقدم إليكم 
فيديوهات
شرح لجهازGPS
باللغة العربية

من مشروع تخرج
الفرقة الرابعة شعبة مساحة وخرائط ونظم معلومات جغرافية
كلية الاداب جامعة الاسكندرية .مصر
بوادى بالى الغردقة

لعام 2011
تم الشرح بواسطة مهندسين شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية

والان مع الفيديوهات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHnXda1OT8c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6Bw8SHKsag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH9i-vERMzQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roPS7U84uBQ

أتمنى لكم المتعة والفائدة
​


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسمسم يا مصيطنا الله عليك يا هندسة ولو عندك فيديوهات لل اي اس يا ريت تنزلها


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]مشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]ياحبيبي ياحبيبي[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot] مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## hardi (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا
مصري مصري 1

حضرتك
2011
​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الروايط لا تعمل


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (28 سبتمبر 2011)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> الروايط لا تعمل




الروابط تعمل 100%

رجاء إعادة المحاولة​


----------



## abdolkadr (11 يناير 2012)

الروايط لا تعمل

This video is private.
Sorry about that.​


----------



## mamathashem (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## منذر محسن (12 يناير 2012)

هذا الفيديو خاص.
إذا منحك مالك هذا الفيديو حق الوصول إليه، فيرجى تسجيل الدخول ?


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عرفان (13 يناير 2012)

*الروايط لا تعمل*


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عرفان (13 يناير 2012)

وربنا انت بتخم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## kirla_81 (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا بس الفيديوهات خاصة ومش عايزة تفتح


----------



## سولارلونر (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الفيديو خاص.
إذا منحك مالك هذا الفيديو حق الوصول إليه، فيرجى تسجيل الدخول
هذا رد اليوتيوب ولم اتمكن من تشغيل الملف ارجو الملاحظة؟


----------



## فالكون (13 يناير 2012)

الفديوهات لا يفهم منها اى شىء مهم


----------



## youssef00088 (14 يناير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## soska2007 (15 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل plzzzzzzzz ممكن تحط روابط جديد ineed it for my graduation project plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sbic (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil love (17 فبراير 2012)

*اخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل 

نتمنى منك اعادة رفعها 

بارك الله بك*


----------



## عمدة ذهبى (30 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة عايز احمل الجى بى اس بيقولى دة حساب خاص


----------



## redaali2011 (3 مايو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

​ 




​ [h=1] This video is private.[/h]
If the owner of this video has granted you access, please log in. 
يعني اذا صاحب الفيديو سمح لك سجل هنا
عند التنزيل تخرج هذه الرسالة ... لماذا تشفيرها ؟​ 



​


----------



## elajmee (5 مايو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل بليز اريد شرح ضرورى


----------



## elajmee (5 مايو 2013)

كيف تشتغل الروابط


----------

